# ImageCue vs QLab



## Lightitup (May 1, 2017)

Good morning. We just closed Ghost, and we used full scale video projections (from BMD). 

Let me start this by saying a few things: 

1. We just got our ETC console in an upgrade last year, so while I feel capable at it, I am still a neophyte. 
2. BMD was absolutely amazing to work with and were there every step of the way while I was patching the ImageCue into my console and learning to operate it (not to mention, the quality of the content--with the exception of a comically animated subway train--was top-notch). 
3. This was my first time using full show projections. 


The ImageCue was great for me. It wasn't difficult to patch or operate. The content was great as well; notwithstanding, there were crossfades designed into animation that I thought was often bothersome. Because we have to design blocking and lighting to make the scene transitions flawless, there were times when a performer would go DL to sing a final line before we moved into the next scene. I'd B/O everything while the transition occurred US. The problem lies that when I bring the lighting back up, the projection would come up and fade into a scene from the previous scene (the one I already B/O). But this is an animation issue, not an operational one. 


I have never used QLab. I have very quickly looked at the interface, but nothing more. For Ghost, we operated projections and lighting from the ETC, orchestration software from another PC, and sound effects from another PC. 

I LOVED being able to tie the ImageCue into my console. It makes for flawless transitions, ensuring that my lighting is timed perfectly with the projections. 

My question is this: How many of you have used both, and which do you prefer? Can I trigger QLab from my console? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Chris Chapman (May 1, 2017)

Don't you need a specific ImageCue for each projector you are using? I don't know the price point per device, but Qlab can do multiple projectors and surfaces out of the box. Also Qlab lets you do surface mapping, edge blending, etc. Can ImageCue do any of these? I only watched one video, and got more questions than answers on it.

You can fire Qlab from a console using Midi.


----------



## z2oo (May 1, 2017)

Chris Chapman said:


> You can fire Qlab from a console using Midi.



And OSC is a fairly recent addition as well which can save you from having to buy a Midi interface.


----------



## Lightitup (May 1, 2017)

So, if I wanted to execute from my board, what specifically would I need to purchase? Would the projector plug into the Mac? Sorry, I'm new to this game and appreciate the help.


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 2, 2017)

The projector would get it's signal from the Mac running QLab, either directly or via amplifier/protocol converter/balun/whatever if the distance between the projector and the Mac is longer than the Mac's video card or adapter can drive.

Between your Ion and the Mac, to run OSC you need a network. This could be a simple as an ethernet cable but most people use a router in between.

Some slightly dated links. Eos 2.5.2 and maybe a little earlier revisions added some features to make it easier to generate QLab-compatible OSC strings.

A guide to triggering QLab from Eos using OSC
Figure53's tips and tricks


----------



## Lightitup (May 3, 2017)

The distance from the projector to the booth is significant. Any HDMI chord that long would have to be powered in some way. I may just buy the ImageCue and use Qlab for sound effects. I wish there were a way to tie Qlab into my DMX using hardware like the ImageCue. As of right now, I will probably leave well enough alone and stick with the ImageCue. It worked like a dream anyway, and I don't know that setting up a network to trigger Qlab from my ETC seems worth it. Has anyone used both Qlab and ImageCue at different times who had a preference?


----------



## Chris Chapman (May 4, 2017)

So this thread really got my interest up in this ImageCue gear. But man, I dunno... Device currently retails at $798 through BMI. Image resolution is locked, and video format can only be RAW H264? PNG images won't be scaled natively. And no surface mapping options. OK, for Qlab to work on long runs you need to invest in video baluns and a video card. At that price point Qlab is still more cost effective if you are going to more than one projector. I just did a Qlab show on 3 projectors and the cost of Qlab 4, plus Matrox Triple head to Go and Baluns took me to the high $900's. To do that with Imagecue gear I would be over $2100 and not be able to edge blend my images. I like the native DMX support, and the idea of doing all of the programming from one console, but that price point and lack of some key projection features is an issue.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2017)

Remember, just because both of them are designed to play video (yes, Qlab was originally designed for audio), that doesn't mean that they were designed to be used the same way. Qlab was designed mainly to be the show controller while ImageCue was designed to be controlled by something else (lighting desk). So, ImageCue is designed with the lighting designer in mind, while Qlab is designed with the A/V designer in mind. Since both of them play video, either can be used, but it might not be as smooth of operation if you are using it differently than its original design purpose. 

In all honesty @Lightitup, if you are looking to do more productions like Ghost, then Qlab will likely better serve you in the long run. If you will be doing fewer traditional plays and will be doing more concert lighting (using digital media) or special events, then the ImageCue might be worth the investment.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 17, 2017)

I just recently had the chance to play with an ImageCue again and was going to update this thread, but saw this one and thought it might be more appropriate. Sorry for necroposting a bit, but I wanted to add my $0.02. The other thread had a really good back and forth with the developer of the ImageCue and though I had a difficult time with it, I can definitely see the appeal in certain applications. 

@ruinexplorer really hits the nail on the head in that this is a lighting device 1st. I would even go as far to suggest that it could be considered a digital GOBO of sorts. Because of the nature of how images are called up and how the device is preloaded, it really turns a projector into an extension of your lighting console. They seem to really push the scenic projection stuff with BMD (which is outstanding, the artwork is quite good), but after this time of working with it I began to wonder how it might function if you took a really high lumen projector and wanted to use it to do projection mapping. You could theoretically use it to do all sorts of breakup GOBOs and patterns that would normally be accomplished via moving lights. However with a projector, you'd be able to accomplish this with all sorts of video effects which would be way cool. But again, you'd need something bright enough to cut through your normal wash. 

The downsides to the imagecue are few, but important- The price is an obvious one. It's a hard pill to swallow for smaller programs, but I understand why it's priced where it is. The other main issue is loading media. It would be nice if they would allow SFTP or SMB shares so you can have network access to the device to update the media library. As it stands now, you have to have physical access to the flash drive to update. With the idea being that you bolt this to the side of your projector and fly it wherever, it makes it tricky if you do a lot of varied shows with it. You could of course park it in your booth, but then you have to run a video cable to your projector and as it supports HDMI out, that gets more complicated with distance limitations. 

The most recent update to the firmware allows for more flexibility in video formats it seems. Originally they only allowed for RAW video files, which is tricky with all the various container formats. The one I just used did not have this update (I was afraid to try and update it prior to a show), but that's a nice addition. 

There's no crossfade ability between videos. You control the brightness of the projection as an attribute, but you can't tell it to crossfade from one video/image to another- at least that I was able to see. BMD handles this by creating crossfade videos of their own, but if you were doing your own artwork, you'd need to create a specific crossfade video and then load it on to the device. 

Lastly, whatever you are controlling it with needs to have the ability to use snap attributes on specific dimmer channels in the profile. Our software, LightFactory, does not support this which causes a bit of a headache. Because the media selection is controlled via DMX, if you allow that attribute to fade it will cycle through the media library as the device interprets the fading DMX input value to be commands to bring up various images. Each DMX value specifies a specific file, and there's a separate attribute for folder (so as to not limit you to only 255 files). I had to do some tricks to get it to work with LF, but on ETC equipment it seems to be a non-issue. 

All in all, I really like it. I think it would be best served in a space where it is programmed and set for a long run. Or in a place like a museum or theme park where you've got an automated show that has to run the same every time, many times. It's nice, dead-simple Raspberry Pi hardware that provides a solid platform for a decentralized media server. No goofing with IP settings, just rock solid DMX and a projector. That said, for our own uses we stick with QLab, just because we never do a show run longer than a week and often media is changed out faster than Donald Trump's Facebook friend list, but I totally see the appeal for the ImageCue.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you for the thorough review.


----------

